# kingidium deliciosum problem????



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello,

Do you think this is normal colour for a kingidium deliciosum??? I got it one-two months ago, it arrived all green to yellowish and since I moved it to higher light conditions (artificial), it started being like this. Temps are 22oC more or less and there is also air circulation. Humidity around 60%. Should I worry and move it somewhere shadier? Please let me know of your thoughts. TYIA


----------



## Ernie (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmmm. Looks like mesophyll cell damage? Could either be some bugs chewing at the leaf surfaces or it might have gotten chilled on its way to you. Cold damage takes a month or two to show itself in Phals. Might also be from high light. 22 C is about 72 F, so it's not too hot (which in conjunction with high light can be damaging). But it depends on how intense your light is. Anyway, if it's cold or light related, as long as you fix the situation, the plant will be fine and the next growths should be normal (these leaves will never look perfect again). If it's critters, knock 'em back, but lots of bug sprays can have toxicity or cause physical damage in high light situations, so move it to a shadier place first.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2010)

Ernie thank you very much for your tips and suggstion. I will follow your advice on moving it to a shadier position. TY again...


----------



## cliokchi (Nov 18, 2010)

*problems kingidium*

hi biothanasis,

i have reason to believe that your plant on the plastic netting stuff
came from my nursery , we grow a big part of the plants on plastic netting ,
who did you buy these from ?
also kingidium Deliciosum can be semi decidious in the dry and cool season
they throw off their leafs and leave a single small leaf that as soon as the temperature and light and humidty return, make fresh set of roots and leafs
so do phal. parishii,lobii,gibbosa ,lowii,stobartiana chibaense
regards from cliokchi



biothanasis said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you think this is normal colour for a kingidium deliciosum??? I got it one-two months ago, it arrived all green to yellowish and since I moved it to higher light conditions (artificial), it started being like this. Temps are 22oC more or less and there is also air circulation. Humidity around 60%. Should I worry and move it somewhere shadier? Please let me know of your thoughts. TYIA


----------



## Ernie (Nov 18, 2010)

Oops, I forgot these can drop their leaves. Could be that too.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 18, 2010)

might be light damage; I have a few phals close to the side of a fluorescent fixture and they start to have that tint to them. normally deliciosum further from the lights can be quite dark green


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2010)

I've had some leaf color like that on mine. Sometimes they stay like that without a problem, sometimes they drop, and sometimes after a quick spray with some weak Epsom salts they turn nice and green.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 19, 2010)

cliokchi I hope it is not from your nursery or you...! The seller was from ebay and he tricked me, so I lost 90USD from one order. Well it is not completely his fault as I could file a dispute, but I was afraid of making the seller angry and lie to me of sending again. Even if I got my money back I would get the same things. Fortunatelly, I made 2 orders and thank god I managed to get my money back through ebay buyer protection from the second order. Also I see that almost all vendors use this kind of net... ! 

Charles and Rick thank you for sharing your experience...!!!  I have moved the plant to warmer and shadier place with greater humidity...! I will have to wait and see how it goes...!! TY again!


----------



## Pete (Nov 28, 2010)

i really dont think these plants should go semi deciduous or deciduous at all. plants that drop their leaves have storage organs such as pseudobulbs, canes, bulbs, tubers, etc. these plants do not. and they are not of the advanced root system such as _Polyrhiza_ either. 

as far as your leaves go they look ok. my plant is specimen size now and has never dropped one leaf and they do tend to take on that purplish hue. i would also tend to think thatyour extra purple leaves are likely due to either too bright of light exposure or extra cool temps.


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2010)

Phaleanopsis roots have chloroplasts in them and in the jungle where phals grow epiphytically the roots actually provide the bulk of photosynthetic output. If the exposed root system is good, then they can get by without great leaves.

Several species do have deciduous or semi-deciduous tendencies.And these species are not recommended for pot culture (just mounted), and they require a good root system to survive. An OD article by the Tuskes (Dec 2002) points out that P.deliciosa is not one of the species that generally has deciduous tendencies, but they are pretty hardy and adaptable, and are usually able to recover from a leafless state without much problem.


----------

